

Circles (an opinion on iOS 7's signal strength meter) - FireBeyond
http://binarybonsai.com/blog/circles

======
FireBeyond
I have to agree here. I like the strength meter, as something different, but
it does take up more space, and the argument that either the "bars" are
misleading to strength, or that this is any different (for those who haven't
seen, iOS 7 has a series of four, or five, circles, that are hollow or filled,
to indicate signal strength), or better, is a highly subjective, questionable
judgment, and often boils down to "well, it must be better, because ...
Apple."

